# Digikam Problem

## michael_w

Hi,

digikam erkennt meine Canon Ixus 75 nicht mehr, fast. Es ist so, das ich die Kamera anstecke und einschalte. Im Syslog wird sie erkannt, danach starte ich digikam, gehe auf importieren und selbst dort kann ich die Ixus automatisch hinzufügen lassen, sprich digikam erkennt, das eine Ixus angeschlossen ist. Wenn ich jedoch auf importieren gehe und dort auf den punkt mit der Ixus, dann geht ein fenster auf und digikam meint "Fehler beim Verbinden mit der Kamera......."! Wie geht das und wo muss ich da ansetzen bei der Suche?

Als Ergänzung, mit meiner 350D geht der Import ohne Probleme am gleichen Rechner. In der 350D ist jedoch eine CF-Card drin, in der Ixus eine SD Card (ich hab SD Card support im kernel drin).

und noch was (edit #2), wenn ich das Ganze als root versuche, dann klappts, scheint also ein Rechte Problem zu sein. Nur, woher kommt das und wieso ging es vorher?

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., um was für Versionen geht es denn (auch KDE), und welche Use-Flags hast du gesetzt?

Magst du mal ein 

```
emerge -pvq libgphoto2 digikam
```

 posten?!

Ist dein User in der Gruppe "plugdev" ?

Ist dein (hald?) dbus gestartet?

----------

## michael_w

User ist selbstverständlich in plugdev.

```

gauss ~ # emerge -pvq libgphoto2 digikam

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.10  USE="exif nls -doc -examples -hal 

-zeroconf" CAMERAS="canon -adc65 -agfa_cl20 -aox -ax203 -barbie -casio_qv -click

smart310 -digigr8 -digita -dimagev -dimera3500 -directory -enigma13 -fuji -gsmar

t300 -hp215 -iclick -jamcam -jd11 -jl2005a -jl2005c -kodak_dc120 -kodak_dc210 -k

odak_dc240 -kodak_dc3200 -kodak_ez200 -konica -konica_qm150 -largan -lg_gsm -mar

s -mustek -panasonic_coolshot -panasonic_dc1000 -panasonic_dc1580 -panasonic_l85

9 -pccam300 -pccam600 -polaroid_pdc320 -polaroid_pdc640 -polaroid_pdc700 -ptp2 -

ricoh -ricoh_g3 -samsung -sierra -sipix_blink -sipix_blink2 -sipix_web2 -smal -s

onix -sony_dscf1 -sony_dscf55 -soundvision -spca50x -sq905 -st2205 -stv0674 -stv

0680 -sx330z -template -topfield -toshiba_pdrm11" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r4  USE="gphoto2 thumbnails -addressbook

 (-aqua) -debug -doc -geolocation -handbook (-kdeenablefinal) -lensfun -semantic

-desktop -video" LINGUAS="de -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -el -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr

 -ga -gl -he -hi -is -it -ja -km -ko -lb -lt -lv -nds -ne -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -p

t_BR -ro -ru -se -sk -sl -sv -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

```

hald läuft auch. 

Interessant ist aber, wenn ich den doiwnload der Bilder als root mache sind einige Bilder schlichtweg kaputt (nur datenmüll) , obwohl sie auf der Kamera ordentlich da sind.

----------

## astaecker

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> gauss ~ # emerge -pvq libgphoto2 digikam
> ...

 

Installiere mal libgphoto mit HAL USE-Flag.

----------

## michael_w

 *arlsair wrote:*   

>  *michael_w wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> gauss ~ # emerge -pvq libgphoto2 digikam
> ...

 

bringt keine Besserung.

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., ist dein User auch in der Gruppe "usb" ?

Was gibt denn der Kernel im dmesg aus wenn du die Kamera via USB ansteckst?

----------

## franzf

In dieser Liste der unterstützten Kameras

http://www.gphoto.org/proj/libgphoto2/support.php

steht bei den Canons "PTP Mode" dahinter.

Es gibt einen ptp2-Driver, den du deaktiviert hast.

Ich nehme an, dass alles funktioniert, sobald du den ptp2 aktivierst.

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

es war tatsächlich so, das der ptp2 Treiber fehltre. Ich hatte in der  make.conf nur "canon" als Treiber drin. Okay, libgphoto2 neu gebaut, aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht, ich bekomme die gleiche Fehlermeldung von digikam. ;(

das sagt syslog, wenn ich die camera anstecke:

```

Mar 13 18:04:50 gauss kernel: usb 8-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 15

Mar 13 18:04:50 gauss kernel: usb 8-4: New USB device found, idVendor=04a9, idProduct=314e

Mar 13 18:04:50 gauss kernel: usb 8-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Mar 13 18:04:50 gauss kernel: usb 8-4: Product: Canon Digital Camera

Mar 13 18:04:50 gauss kernel: usb 8-4: Manufacturer: Canon Inc.

Mar 13 18:04:50 gauss kernel: usb 8-4: SerialNumber: FAE6CB226D344D90AE46F31356FF32F4

```

ich hab so ein wenig dbus im Verdacht, werde aber aus den Meldungen nicht schlau:

```

Mar 13 18:04:50 gauss dbus-daemon: [system] Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.30" (uid=0 pid=3104 comm="kdeinit4: kded4 [kdeinit]) interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable" member="Introspect" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="org.freedesktop.Hal" (uid=0 pid=2261 comm="/usr/sbin/hald))

Mar 13 18:04:50 gauss dbus-daemon: [system] Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.30" (uid=0 pid=3104 comm="kdeinit4: kded4 [kdeinit]) interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable" member="Introspect" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="org.freedesktop.Hal" (uid=0 pid=2261 comm="/usr/sbin/hald))

```

----------

## michael_w

Nachtrag:

ich hab jetzt mal zurückgerüstet auf gphoto2-2.4.9 und libgphoto2-2.4.9 und siehe da, es funktioniert. Scheint also an der Version 2.4.10 zu liegen.

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

es ist scheinbar noch nicht ausgestanden. ;(

Ich kann jetzt bei angeschlossener Kamera digikam aufmachen und auch die Kamera aufrufen. Danach zeigt mir die Kamera ein Fenster mit den Bildern, ich kann auch alle importieren, das tut auch. Aber danach hab ich manche Bilder importiert und andere (völlig wahllos) hab ich nur als schmale (2 Pixel breit) Bildstreifen. Auf der Kamera sind sie aber vollständig da!? Wenn ich es mehrmals probiere mit dem Import, dann klappt es bei manchen Bildern, das ich sie vollständig importieren kann. Woran liegt das?

Hier ein Bild mit der Ansicht in GQView der "Bilderstreifen". 

http://www.bildercache.de/anzeige.html?dateiname=20110320-180614-268.jpg

----------

## michael_w

... ich mach hier scheinbar den Alleinunterhalter... naja... 

also, die Bilder die da als Streifen auftauchen sind diejenigen, welche hochkant aufgenommen wurden und ich hatte bei Digicam eingestellt, das er beim Upload die Bilder selbst drehen soll. Wenn ich die Einstellung heraus nehme, dann klappts auch mit dem Upload. 

Tja, bleibt die Frage, wer oder was dreht die Bilder und ist die Funktion kaputt?!

----------

## XMath

Hi,

ich denke deine Vermutung ist richtig:

Die Komponente, wahrscheinlich eine externe Bibliothek, welche die Bilder dreht, ist kaputt.

Und Google sagt: Du bist nicht allein.

Ich würde also mal noch libjpeg neu bauen und weiterschaun.

----------

